# Photos from the Double T Ranch, with Team Swampus.



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Just got back from a great weekend with Swampus on the Double T Ranch. A lot of good hunts took place this weekend. Here is just a quick summary of photos. Will post more after I wade through the "culls".

Welcome to the Double T









Rutting whitetails


















Red Sheep and Mouflan









drred's Huge Axis buck. Photo taken moments after the shot was fired.









Big axis down


















Back at the lodge


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. I like the second one where the buck is sniffing the doe. Looks like he is in the mood.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice pics! How big was the Axis?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Cutter, those are some real good shots, not just because I am in them either! LOL 

I feel bad that you did not get more of a chance to get some pics in the blind that morning with me, but with one axis buck to the right and then this boy on the left, I had to shoot before the fever started to set in.

Will post a seperate thread on the axis later, see if I can get some copies of the pics from Cutter and Shed hunter to post up as they are way better than mine.

Thanks, and sorry to keep you in suspense State Vet


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful axis buck ... congrats!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Axis. Looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

That is a beautiful Axis buck and BIG! Congrats on a great trip and thanks for sharing the pics!

Kelly


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well done Cuttter. Looking forward to the rest. Thanks for posting


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome Photos...amazing shots!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man those are some great pics and some fine animals!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Double T hunt*

Fantastic shots! Wish I could have been there with you and Damian when he got his Axis. Beautiful animal! I will post photos later but I am playing catchup at home right now. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Damian I will send you what I have of your deer and I hope your ankle recoops quickly as you really worked it hard. I had a great time.
SH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank Cutter for the pic's and All of YOU Cutter-Shed Hunter-drred-and my boy's Stephen and Johnny for working full time at the ranch! 
We did have a blast and I will start a new thread of all the animals taken from the Red Stags--Whitetail--to the Hogs! Man what a busy weekend with a great group of hunters!
Damian I am so GLAD U got a great Axis--That patience paid off! Congrats!

Thanks Fellows for ALL your Dedacation this weekend with such a big group!
Every one of our Hunters got a fine Trophy--except me.....................booo hooo! I will get one soon also--just too much worky worky to play! Ha!

Lets do it again on the 16th!!!!


Swamp!

swamp!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Quality......pure quality.

Very nicely done all! What a beautiful place!

Congrats Drred!

GCB


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looked like a great time for all.
Awesome Axis .....


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I beleive I will have to get me a new camera, the little point n shoot just does not cut it anymore. After seeing the pictures that Cutter and shed hunter take with the different lenses has just pushed me over the edge. I like to video, but the still pictures seem to just freeze the moment to let you recreate what was happening at the time.

Thanks for taking pics when we couldn't


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pix Cutter, congrats to all. Looks like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats and great axis and pictures.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

more pics

The #1 Axis in the world, taken at the TT. This full body mount is in the lodge.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cutter--Great pic's there Man!

I am working on some of mine that I took of the Red Stags--almost done as we speak so I will post all of mine in a few!!

My hunters from up north (texas not new york Ha!) said cool to post up so it's on!

Great weekend as always Openning weekend is so Special and get the Ball rolling for the season in full BLAST!!!

Thanks again for all your Hard work at the ranch as it helped me alot with more Drivers and skinners! We actually got to get 2-3 hrs of sleep in B4 it was game on again the next Mornning! Ha!

(that Axis has the non-typ record by over 40" taken on the ranch!)

swamp.................................gettin' packed for Mexico next!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

The Pig's my Boy Stephen was stalkin' up on!

My Bud with his Red Stag!! 









More Red Stag pic with one of my other Bud's! You guy's rock!--That Stag went down like a bag of Hammers!









ShedHunter on the Hunt for Muflon and Red Sheep photo's!










Muflon--(I took this one--Ha!)


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some of my random pic's messin' around this weekend!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All Animals Real Trophy's to all the Hunters and Great Hunting with you all Guy's and Gal!
Thats all the pic's I took so ShedHunter and Cutter will have to take up the slack on the rest of the photo's!

Total for opening weekend at the Ranch was:

2 Red Stags
1 Jap. Sika Buck
1 Fallow Buck
6 Whitetail Bucks
2 Axis Bucks
2 Hogs
1 Grey Fox (mine and I don't have a pic.)
4 Whitetail Does
2 Axis Doe's

Swampus and Crew!.................................


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Great photos Swampus. Here are a few more of the animals taken. What great animals.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent shots from both barrels.. How much did the Axis weigh ?

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

hey Swamp need to add one more Axis buck to that that Les took.

And for the Skinners(who are counting) One more Fallow buck and whitetail buck we had to cape and quarter for some other hunters on another part of the Double T. Talk about wore out from all the!!! Caped out 10 animals for mounts. I do not think I have caped 10 animals out for mounts in my whole life and did that in two days this past weekend.

Did not weigh the axis, but it took three of us to get him on a skinning rack. I have never had to do that with any Texas whitetail.

You should have seen us try to manuever those dern big red stag. Now that is alot of vittles there.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome ranch with lots of game. Great Pics!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swampus again

As always.. Great Job Swamp.. Putting people on Deer.. Hope to see you sooner than later.. its always SKYNARD time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think Cutter has the other Axis, Fallow and Whitetail Bucks!

Damian you and Stephen were rocking with a bit of help from Johnny in there!
And to think I used to do all the Guideing and Skinning till last weekend by Myself and Johnny!! Ha! IT WILL wear you out for several days!

Those Big Ol' Stags are very heavy w/ skin like a 500lb Boar--the Fallow and Axis too!
The Axis have put on some big weight on this rain year!

You Guy's did a bang up job!! Hope you can help us again on the 16th this month! I need ya! Stephen will be there also and I have 1 more skinner/Guide! also have some green backs 4U --picked up ur check today! Thanks Man!

Dirt Daddy --better get ready-------------saw some good DEER! I have a Great Whitetail for U Man! and a Big Axis for Ken too!--we will have 5 --2coolers on the Bucks on the 16th Hunt!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Fantastic shots Cutter. Really nice! What fun.

SH


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a lot of good pics. I guess you all really had a lot of blood on the ground...for real... not just telling stories. I have enjoyed a couple of weekends like that too, It is great memories.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

My gosh you guys had a fantastic weekend














....The pics are all just AWESOME....Lots of Adrenalin pumping and lead flying. You guys Rock!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cutter, you definitely have a gift. Beautiful pics!

Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't wait for the 16th............
I will be there
Harl


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Would you mind sharing the make, model of the camera you are using, telephoto lens and film speed. i am looking to upgrade my camera equipment and am certainly impressed with the photos being posted. You can send me a PM if you don't want to share with the world. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Harl--I already have a few 140+ Whitetail in my minds eye 4U man!--Gonna be an equal to better hunt as the Big Dudes are starting to RUT!! With this cooler weather man they R gonna bust out! Let's get a Big one before they get all busted up in the Horn!

This Huntin' Stuff gets me Fired UP!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

camera details and technique are: 

Camera body is the Canon 20D.
Telephoto lens is the Canon 400mm f/2.8 prime.
The extra battery pack/grip is pretty much required in order to shoot that big lens since it has IS. (the IS gyros require a lot of juice)
Memory cards are the SanDisk-highspeed 2GB compact flash.

The camera is digital, so I adjust the ISO (eg film speed) on the fly, depending on the amount of light (the smaller the ISO the better). I shoot in manual or shutter priority mode, and try to keep the shutter as fast as possible (1/400sec or faster) which is the biggest challenge in low light. Fortunately, the f/2.8 lens really gathers a lot of light. Shooting on a tripod or monopod is also required (lens+camera+battery grip weighs ~12 pounds). I use a monopod. It allows me to reposition the lens easily.

Of course, having the gear is only part of the equation. Big thanks goes out to swamp for the nice ranch and wildlife.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats one bad looking lens Cutter! Really nice setup.
SH


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Does Bob and Adrian Taylor still own that place? I worked there for a summer in the early 90's.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Greenheadless said:


> Does Bob and Adrian Taylor still own that place? I worked there for a summer in the early 90's.


Yes..


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Yes..


Brings back some memories. I see they still have the green jeep! What about the F350? We were the ones that built the lodge and the 40 acre pin just up the road where the Red Deer were at first.

How is Bob's arthritis?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Greenheadless said:


> Brings back some memories. I see they still have the green jeep! What about the F350? We were the ones that built the lodge and the 40 acre pin just up the road where the Red Deer were at first.
> 
> How is Bob's arthritis?


Robbie (Swampus) still has the F-350...Bob gave it to him, and beleive it or not, Robbie fixed everything on it. Little Juan had tore it up really bad. The Lodge is still World Class...there are alot more Mounts there now..

Bob is doing good. He had some heart problems last year, and yep, that Arthritis gives him some trouble...but, the Ranch seems to be in very good shape.

PM Swampus, and he will fill you in on the family...

I am headed there next weekend to help Robbie out.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Greenheadless said:


> What about the F350?
> 
> Well...........................................I am covered with grease at the moment cause I just changed the back breaks! Ha!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok Guys! Here we go again!! 

We have 6 of You from our last Hunt back again! U GUY'S ROCK! 5 --2coolers from Houston to Ark. and La! Gonna be a blast again --The deer are on the MOVE and Sniffin' ---Fightin'--and Chaseing those Purdy Doe's!

You Boy's pipe in if you want to! I'M READY! Damian and Ourselves will be headded up asap to corn and prep............................and sit on some stands!

See you Guy's Fri. about 10am-12 ready to sit U out! Good LUCK TO ALL this weekend bring ur A Game! I am PUMPED! I hope all of you get some real Fine Trophys!

LET'S GO!

SWAMPUS and CREW!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

good Luck swamp.. I am headed west in the morning.. time to wack some deer and piggies.. going to be 40.. I am going to have to kill one big enough to climb in and stay warm.....

Skynard Rules


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Ok Guys! Here we go again!!
> 
> We have 6 of You from our last Hunt back again! U GUY'S ROCK! 5 --2coolers from Houston to Ark. and La! Gonna be a blast again --The deer are on the MOVE and Sniffin' ---Fightin'--and Chaseing those Purdy Doe's!
> 
> ...


I am ready and packed! Got all my camera gear and looking forward to setting on #2 stand tomorrow morning.
SH


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Great Non typical Axis! They were definatley shooters! Those animals are really well taken care of!! Extremely healthy animals! 

Biggie


----------

